# Stumped on leaks from ports on V2 manifold?



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

So i just spent the last few days re-doing my trunk set up. Finished everything yesterday, aired up, and three of the five PTC's from the V2 ports were leaking pretty bad. Pulled them out, cut them square, plugged them back in (pushed hard all the way in until click, then pulled back slightly to engage PTC). Still leaking. Did this probably five times, to the point now where I don't really have any more slack in the lines to play with. Trying to figure out what's up.

As I left it last night, the soapy water showed me the FR and FL lines are leaking the worst. As of this morning, FR completely emptied itself (I could hear the air coming from this connection last night), FL lost about half the PSI, RR and RL lost about 20 PSI, and the tank lost 10 PSI (not much change in temperature overnight, though snow this morning). In that bad FR connection, if I wiggle the line inside the PTC, I can get the air to stop, but it's not easy. Picture of the setup below. The worst leaks are the bottom two ports. With soapy water, they almost look like they are leaking not from where the line plugs in to the PTC, but where the gold ring on the port is? Does that make sense?

Anyway...Are the angles too tight on how the lines are routed to the manifold possibly? Need more slack so they are directed straight in?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

:beer::beer:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Did you try purging the manifold before connecting the lines?

Might be a bit of dirt preventing the manifold valves from closing completely...


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Brake_Dust said:


> Did you try purging the manifold before connecting the lines?
> 
> Might be a bit of dirt preventing the manifold valves from closing completely...


I didn't and I'm not sure how? Could you explain?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

2000bora2.0 said:


> I didn't and I'm not sure how? Could you explain?


Sure! I had a similar slow leak that I couldn't track down and purging the manifold solved the problem.
Turns out the valve couldn't close all the way and air was returning from the bag to the valve and leaking.

-air out and drop the car
-If your compressors kick on start the engine so you don't have to replace the battery....
-Disconnect the one single airline to the corresponding bag from the manifold
-press your controller button to activate that specific valve and blow air out two or three times in 1-2 second bursts
-re-attach airline
-do the same to the other three lines.

That should solve the problem unless the manifold is defective!
Most likely you'll be back to normal :thumbup:


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Brake_Dust said:


> Sure! I had a similar slow leak that I couldn't track down and purging the manifold solved the problem.
> Turns out the valve couldn't close all the way and air was returning from the bag to the valve and leaking.
> 
> -air out and drop the car
> ...


Awesome! I'll give it a try and let you know what happens. There was definitely a lot of saw dust around from cutting the MDF board, so this makes sense


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Make sure you do have some slack in your lines. If the line is too tight it can shift the o-ring in the port and cause a leak.


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

deep scratches or gouges in the line will prevent it from sealing on the internal o ring.... cant really tell from your image, but inspect the line, I see a lot of people drill small holes, then score the nylon line pulling it down the body of the car.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Make sure you do have some slack in your lines. If the line is too tight it can shift the o-ring in the port and cause a leak.


I figured as much. I'm going to try purging the manifold per the recommendation above. If that doesn't work, I'll try running all new air lines...fun!



Airassisted said:


> deep scratches or gouges in the line will prevent it from sealing on the internal o ring.... cant really tell from your image, but inspect the line, I see a lot of people drill small holes, then score the nylon line pulling it down the body of the car.


I only replaced one line of the four. It's been running fine on the other lines for the last six months. The only change was the location of the manifold.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Update: pulled all the lines, purged each port on the manifold, cut perfectly square with a glass razor blade, and reinstalled. Had to run a new line from the manifold to the tank as it was too tight and causing a leak. Everything is sealed and running beautifully!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

2000bora2.0 said:


> Update: pulled all the lines, purged each port on the manifold, cut perfectly square with a glass razor blade, and reinstalled. Had to run a new line from the manifold to the tank as it was too tight and causing a leak. Everything is sealed and running beautifully!


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear it!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Anonymously (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank you for this gem. Helped me in my dire need in late 2021. Thank you kind stranger from another land.


----------

